# Coding mother's record with delivery prior to arrival



## CCANTER (Mar 27, 2018)

I am needing help please with how to code this with the ICD CM codes.  The patient delivered in ambulance prior to arrival at the hospital.  When the patient arrived at the hospital the provider repaired the patient's lacerations and delivered the placenta.  I know there is a code for encounter for immediate postpartum care.  I am not sure do I use this with the ICD 10 CM codes for the lacerations?  But when I code the lacerations it is asking that I code outcome of delivery and the weeks of pregnancy. So I am not sure exactly what to code for the mother's record?


----------



## pheiden15 (May 6, 2019)

I just had this scenario happen.  How did you end up billing this?

Thank you.  Pam H


----------



## meghanhannus (May 6, 2019)

Hello,

With what CCANTER described I would code CPT 59300 along with an  ICD 10 DX code depending on the degree of perineal laceration _(O70._)_ and CPT 59414-59 along with ICD 10 DX for retained placenta _(O73)_.  If the mother delivered placenta in ambulance and did not need perineal laceration repair than you could use DX Z39.0 of hospital admission as it is for care and observation in uncomplicated cases when the delivery occurs outside a healthcare facility.


----------

